# Step 7 v5.5 und Step 5 auf WIN7



## The Spirit (14 September 2010)

HI.
Hab hier nen Testrechner für WIN7 (unsere "Arbeitsgeräte" haben noch XP).
Auf diesem wurde Step 5 installiert.
Nach ein paar kleineren Problemen, ging es einwandfrei.
Danach hab ich Step 7 V5.5 installiert und dies lief auch direkt einwandfrei.
Wollte ich jedoch nun Step 5 starten konnte ich es zwar starten, aber immer mit der Fehlermeldung, das ne DLL nicht da ist (diese wird zur Kommunikation zwischen PG und CPU benötigt).
Alle möglichen Anstrengungen haben jedoch nichts genützt. Wie dll an von Fehlermelung angegeben Ort kopieren, Registry Einträge ändern, ...
Hat jemand hier nen Tipp für mich oder hat es selbst schon gelöst bekommen?
Thx


----------



## erzteufele (14 September 2010)

alle S5 steuerungen aus der firma schmeißen, somit haste wieder genug arbeit und brauchst dich damit nicht rumschlagen 
ne ernsthaft keine ahnung wenn de schon alles gemacht hast mit dll kopieren und reg. fällt mir au nichts mehr ein


----------



## Perfektionist (14 September 2010)

Rechner nochmal platt machen und umgekehrte Installationsreihenfolge ... ?

S5 V7.23 ?


----------



## The Spirit (14 September 2010)

hi.
ja es ist S5 V7.23.
die besagte datei heist 

```
s7onlinx.dll
```
sonst keiner ne idee?


----------



## seeba (15 September 2010)

Hallo,
kurze Zwischenfrage: Derzeit gibt es nur STEP7 in 5.5 oder auch schon PLCSIM, GRAPH, SCL?


----------



## gravieren (15 September 2010)

seeba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurze Zwischenfrage: Derzeit gibt es nur STEP7 in 5.5 oder auch schon PLCSIM, GRAPH, SCL?



Die Programme gibt es alle  *ROFL*



Oder meist du etwa für Win 7. 
Falls ja, derzeit gibt es dafür soweit ich was für alle ServicePacks.


----------



## seeba (15 September 2010)

Nein, ich wollte nur wissen, ob bei meiner Installation alles mit rechten Dingen zu gegangen ist. 

STEP7 ist 5.5
PLCSIM ist 5.4 SP4
GRAPH ist 5.3 SP6
SCL ist 5.3 SP5

Richtig?


----------



## Ludger (13 April 2011)

*step7 5.5 und Step5*

- Step 7 auf Win7 installieren, läuft einwandfre
- Step 5 unter VirtualBox installieren, läuft bei mir einwandfrei mit USB/V24 Wandler.
MFG Ludger


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 April 2011)

Also bei mir läuft step5 unter win7 mit step7. Allerdings nur 1mal. Wenn ichs dann nochmal starten will muss ich neustarten! Ob online betrieb geht weiss ich nicht, ich hatte es nur ab und an gebraucht um step5 programme zu öffnen. Mitlerweile nutz ichs nicht mehr!


----------



## Boxy (14 April 2011)

Ludger schrieb:


> - Step 7 auf Win7 installieren, läuft einwandfre
> - Step 5 unter VirtualBox installieren, läuft bei mir einwandfrei mit USB/V24 Wandler.
> MFG Ludger



Man sollte bei Win7 die Version aber beachten, das es 32 und 64Bit gibt 
Da da ist wohl nicht viel mit 64Bit , soll doch erst kommen ...


----------



## stoecklepator (14 April 2011)

In den Windows Umgebungsvariablen gibt es auch einen Eintrag mit den verwendeten Pfaden. Wenn eine DLL aufgerufen wird, dann wird u.a. in der dort angegebenen Reihenfolgen in diesen Pfaden nach der DLL gesucht.
Dort mal nachschauen, ob der nötige Pfad eingetragen ist, und wenn ja, dann vieleicht mal ganz an den Anfang stellen.
Sollte der Pfad im Programme Ordner sein, dann kann es es, das Windows doch nicht dort nachsieht sondern unter c:\...\user\...\roaming\...
So ganz habe ich das auch noch nicht verstanden, aber die Ordnerstruktur unter Win7 ist teilweise erheblich anders. Viele Verzeichnisse gibt es wohl aus Kompatibilitätsgründen, teilweise haben Programme aber keine Zugriffsrechte mehr darauf oder werden auf andere Verzeichnisse gelinkt. Alles sehr verwirrend.

P.S.: Die Umgebungsvariablen liegen unter:
Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\System\Systemeigenschaften\Erweitert\Umgebungsvariablen


----------



## spsmaster79 (14 April 2011)

hallo habe vmware installiert mit xp und es funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## adiemus84 (14 April 2011)

Ludger schrieb:


> - Step 5 unter VirtualBox installieren, läuft bei mir einwandfrei mit USB/V24 Wandler.
> MFG Ludger



Hallo,

welches Betriebssystem setzt du in der VM für Step 5 ein?


----------



## Ludger (14 April 2011)

Ms-dos 6.22 für Step 5 mit den entspechenden optionspaketen:
  COM-Text
  COM-246
  COM-266
  Graph-5
Wenn ich nur S5 benötige benutze ich eine S5 Version von IBH von 1996, die arbeitet direkt unter windows 7 und ist auch leichter zu bedienen.


----------



## adiemus84 (14 April 2011)

Und welche Version von Step 5? 

Bin nämlich auch gerade am überlegen in eine VM eine alte DOS-Version zu installieren und dort dann Step 5 zu installieren.


----------



## Corosop15 (14 April 2011)

Eine 6er Version von STEP5.


----------



## Ludger (14 April 2011)

*V3.2*

Version 3.2
Version 6.2 lief nicht bei mir
Version 7.x habe ich nicht
Ich habe erst VirtualPC probiert , da habe ich aber dos nicht am laufen bekommen.
dann habe ich VM-ware getestet, habe aber auch dort dos nicht am laufen bekommen.
dann habe ich VirtualBox installiert, mit dem ICH6 IDE Kontroller, das ging, die anderen kontroller gehen anscheinend auch nicht mit dos
Wegen der V3.2 sollte aber die platte nicht über 512 MByte gemacht werden. (Ich habe feste größe 512 MByte gewählt)
und alle optionen die das system schnell machen könnten abschalten.
Wegen der Sonderbelegung bei der Tastatur benötigt man aber einen separaten zifferblock auf der Tastatur, sonst fast nicht bedienbar.
Und der Datenaustausch erfolgt mit dem HOST system leider nur über diskettenimages.
oder über eine VM mit XP wobei man dann die platte als 2.Platte dranhängt.
Verbindung erfolgt über TTYWandler->V24->USBWandler->com port unter win7, und wird dann auf COM1 verbunden nach DOS
HOST ist Win7 32Bit mit I5 Prozessor
Ach ja Win3.11 läuft in der gleichen maschine, evt kann man das ja nochmal gebrauchen.
MFG Ludger


----------



## Kleissler (6 August 2011)

S7 V5.5 SP1 läuft unter Win 7 64 Bit einwandfrei


----------



## c.wehn (7 August 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft step5 unter win7 mit step7. Allerdings nur 1mal. Wenn ichs dann nochmal starten will muss ich neustarten! Ob online betrieb geht weiss ich nicht, ich hatte es nur ab und an gebraucht um step5 programme zu öffnen. Mitlerweile nutz ichs nicht mehr!



du musst mal gucken.. step5 lässt beim beenden gern eine anwendung offen die man mit dem taskmanager schließen muss.. die heisst irgendwie seltsam.. ist aber in großbuchstaben und sehr kurz wenn ich mich recht erinner?!


----------



## Peter Wahlen (7 August 2011)

Hallo,

ja, S5 lässt manchmal (wenn es nicht richtig beendet wurde) eine Anwendung offen. 
Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass bei richtiger S5 Installation (zB. unter XP) im Startmenü dieser Eintrag war: *S5 Treiber beenden*
Dann konnte S5 anschließend neu gestartet werden.


----------



## 190B (7 August 2011)

Ihr meint die Datei "VDDLOOK.EXE". Der Task muß manuell beendet werden, wenn STEP5 nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wird (z.B. durch einfaches Schliessen des DOS-Fensters).


----------

